# Sram going electric????



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Spotted: SRAM prototype electronic drivetrain - VeloNews.com


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally have been waiting a long time for SRAM to enter the electronic shifting world. We'll see how cool it is when they finally roll it out.


----------

